# They say your school days were your best days of your life , were they for you?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wouldn't personally.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Even being bullied in hs was better than the life I have now. My life is at the lowest point it's ever been. I'm not actively bullied, ofc, but I have so many other problems that by comparison hs looks pretty good. I wouldn't say they were the best days of my life, though. I would say my best years were between ages 4 and 10.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They may say that but it doesn't necessarily make it so.

Ummmm.....all things considered, I'd say nope. Probably my late teens and 20s were my best times. By no means would they measure up to ideal best times but in the context of my own personal experience, that was as good as it ever got.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Best years of my life were senior year of HS and college. It's been a total **** show ever since.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Actually, yes. Better quality of life, and I wasn't yet dead inside. I didn't appreciate being forced to go to school, especially since a lot of it was a pure waste of everyone's time, but at least I was well provided for.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no, they were terrible. some of the worst times of my life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not the school part, but that time period outside of school was pretty good. Uni was pretty good too.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

School years were pretty boring for me - when I was a teen all I did was study. No problems really - just boring. Things livened up a lot once I left - which was the general idea.

I'd say my best times were in my 20's and then again in my 40's - but for very different reasons.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

They were not the best times of my life, but my university years were definitely memorable, and I did lots of crazy things that I probably will never do (or have a chance to do) ever again.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I had quite a lot of fun but not after I got anxiety but I wish I was a Christian then. I would've handled things better than others who also weren't Christians and it would've been the best for all of us


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd say mid teens to mid twenties were my best years, I hated school and was pretty miserable.


----------



## johnfred01 (Feb 28, 2021)

Elementary school was bad. A lot of "psychological" bullying. Then again, my high school years were possibly the best years of my life.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

nope, i surely do not miss being bullied


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't enjoy school but I had a few good times outside of it with family. If I was homeschooled it would have been great.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I didn’t have a good time during those years but I found it easier to cope with stuff than I do now. I guess I was more hopeful for a better future, and not really dead inside yet.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Not at all. Especially middle school, that was terrible.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

I never would have thought so at the time but yes. I think I would prefer the experience of hormonal mutant teenager to being the loathsome piece of **** I currently am. At least I had friends back then and was free of physical ailments. Most of all I miss feeling hope that I could still have a happy life and not be a shame on my parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

For me it was the worst time of my life. That's when my SA really kicked in and I didn't even know what social anxiety was at that time. All I knew back then was that I was confused and afraid of talking to anyone or at least most people. And I wasn't even being bullied (though I had a few problems here and there with other kids).Even those who were trying to be nice and get to know me would freak me out. 
I guess I missed out on what was supposed to be the best time of my life. Living with SA sucks obviously but at least now I know what I'm living/dealing with and I know I'm not the only one going through this hell.
My best years was my late 20's and 30's. Even with my issues I somehow managed to live a decent life and be happy for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

No, they were specifically the worst. My life started to get good after leaving college.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I never had any good years.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wasn't diabetic then so my health was much better. The years just after high school were my best. Pretty much downhill from there.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

My _*elementary*_ school days, yes.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not for me. I had a lot of fun outside of school with friends sometimes but school felt like hell a lot of the time. It was better when I was younger but the older I got it seemed the worse it became.

My 20's were better, I did some school in my 20's and it was better in reality but in my mind at that time I still had horrible amounts of social anxiety so I never enjoyed it.

My best days are now and hopefully in the future. But my life is not normal in that I'm not following the typical path most take in society. If I had enjoyed school and was now working some job from 9-5...I don't know what my answer would be. I guess it would depend on the job and what the rest of my life looked like.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

About 25 to 35 were my best years. No more bullying. Got a bit of self confidence and luck with the ladies during that time as well. Wich I could go back and give that to my teen and early 20's self!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I studied a lot in high school - and spent my spare time in the library with a friend of mine. They only tried to make me do sports once or twice - and I told them if they put me in things like the swimming carnival I just wouldn't come. It got pretty boring after a while so I left.

I'd say like I said before - best times were probably 19 to through my 20's and then again in my late 30's/into my 40's with my family.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My first day of preschool was the worst day of my life, the sense of terror about it was seared into my brain as a memory. Remained terrible through the end of high school, though slight improvement. University was significantly less bad, but still not enjoyable. Then when I moved out on my own life was much better, and generally kept improving.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There is a photo somewhere that my mother took of me on my first day of school standing in front of the Kindergarten building crying. There can be no better example of how tone deaf she is than the fact that when I think back on it, she always thought this was funny and brought the photo out to amuse others and make sure I never forgot her callous indifference to it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd only say ages 23 and 24 were my best time for school since I studied overseas. However, I can't say that the remaining 90% to 95% of my school life is worth reflecting back on.


----------

